# Engineers Corner > Electrical Engineering Line to ground fault occurs on a transmission line

## ykbharat

What happens when a line to ground fault occurs on a transmission line for an ungrounded alternator

----------


## amresh08

This is nothing but your alternator is directly earth which cause to voltage droup.

----------


## skm_adil786

> What happens when a line to ground fault occurs on a transmission line for an ungrounded alternator


line to ground fault is unsymmetrical fault it consists all three components.un ground alternator means it consists postive sequence and negative sequence components but not zero sequence  component.
         generally alternator consider as wye connection therefore depends upon parameters of transformers and transmission line.


alternator->transformer->transmission line->load

----------

